# Renwal Pfalz D.III with Aero-Skin



## DevilPuppy1979 (Jul 30, 2009)

I found this model among my Grandfather's things, and it was partially completed. When I say partially, some of the pieces had been taken off the tree, and one side of the fuselage had been covered with the Aero-Skin paper. I want to go ahead and complete it, but I am not that familiar with the Aero-Skin process. What glue is best to use to get the paper to say on? I'm guessing one of the liquids with a brush, but I want to make sure I get it right. The fuselage that my Grandfather did doesn't seem to be wanting to come off anytime soon, so there must be a good one. I don't know how long ago he started on this one. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My dad built a few of these 50 years ago. IIRC he used something like Testors Liquid Cement with the brush in the bottle cap. The kit instructions should specify a type of glue. Back in the 60s you didn't have many choices. Tube or brush on liquid was about it.


----------



## DevilPuppy1979 (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually, all the instructions say is to use liquid cement. Just doing a quick Google search, there's Testors and Tamiya (regular and extra thin). I am thinking the extra thin but I don't know which is better.


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

It needs to be the brush on type, I used Testers back in the day as that was about all that was available at the time. Today I would probably use Gunze Sanyo today but it is hard to find but Testors will work. Coat the plastic until it becomes tacky and then lay the covering on it and gently rub over it making sure you don't have any wrinkles. They do build into very nice models.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It sucks if you have one of these where the printing was off register.


----------

